# Guerra Ucraina, obiettivo Odessa. Russia lascia Stazione Spaziale. E il 9 maggio...



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

La guerra in Ucraina si sposta ora sulla città simbolo di Odessa.
L'aereoporto è stato raggiunto da razzi. Entro il 2 maggio più fonti internazionali confermano un possibile accentuamento degli attacchi su Odessa.

La Russia annuncia l'abbandono dell'ISS, la stazione spaziale internazionale, come risposta alle sanzioni. I russi dichiarano che completeranno le mansioni in corso prima dell'abbandono.

Trova ulteriore conferma dai media britannici la notizia che il 9 maggio non sarà la deadline della guerra come tutti auspicavano, ma piuttosto l'inizio di una mobilitazione generale in cui saranno chiamati in guerra tutti i riservisti per la conquista totale dell'Ucraina. Possibile che venga dichiarata da Putin la legge marziale e l'economia di guerra.

Macron, dopo le perplessità in campagna elettorale, chiama Zelensky e garantisce fornitura di sempre più armi difensive.
E il governo ucraino si rivolge a Draghi, ringraziandolo per il supporto ma chiedendogli "maggiore impegno" per le armi pesanti e la candidatura ucraina in UE.


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Trova ulteriore conferma dai media britannici la notizia che il 9 maggio non sarà la deadline della guerra come tutti auspicavano, ma piuttosto l'inizio di una mobilitazione generale in cui saranno chiamati in guerra tutti i riservisti per la conquista totale dell'Ucraina. Possibile che venga dichiarata da Putin la legge marziale e l'economia di guerra.


Dei servizi segreti britannici tendo a fidarmi ma non so se conviene a Putin una mobilitazione generale. Potrebbe essere controproducente, creerebbe una ritorsione immediata da parte degli Usa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *E il governo ucraino si rivolge a Draghi, ringraziandolo per il supporto ma chiedendogli "maggiore impegno" per le armi pesanti e la candidatura ucraina in UE.*



Certo,mò gli diamo anche una fetta di culo agli ugraini.


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dei servizi segreti britannici tendo a fidarmi ma non so se conviene a Putin una mobilitazione generale. Potrebbe essere controproducente, creerebbe una ritorsione immediata da parte degli Usa


Aggiungo che la fase due della guerra sta andando abbastanza bene per i russi.. Ogni giorno guadagnano qualche km.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)




----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Mancano ancora 5 o 6 potenziali cause ahahhaah


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,mò gli diamo anche una fetta di culo agli ugraini.


Quando la conquista moldiale di Putin arriverà anche qui son certo che zelescone farà lo stesso per noi


----------



## Bataille (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Macron, dopo le perplessità in campagna elettorale, chiama Zelensky e garantisce fornitura di sempre più armi e supporto militare.



Mi permetto di precisare, vivendo in Francia: di armi _difensive_. È un punto che ha tenuto a sottolineare. Forse un tentativo — probabilmente destinato a fallire — di arginare l'escalation anglo-americana degli "aiuti" all'Ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La guerra in Ucraina si sposta ora sulla città simbolo di Odessa.
> L'aereoporto è stato raggiunto da razzi. Entro il 2 maggio più fonti internazionali confermano un possibile accentuamento degli attacchi su Odessa.
> 
> La Russia annuncia l'abbandono dell'ISS, la stazione spaziale internazionale, come risposta alle sanzioni. I russi dichiarano che completeranno le mansioni in corso prima dell'abbandono.
> ...



L’Ucraina viene spinta a continuare una guerra che è destinata a perdere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quando la conquista moldiale di Putin arriverà anche qui son certo che zelescone farà lo stesso per noi



No grazie,io da una zecca schifosa non voglio assolutamente niente 

Anzi,spero prima o poi di leggere che l'hanno portato via in orizzontale (o che sia misteriosamente sparito)
Poi che portino anche putin o altri in orizzontale,chissenefrega,ma anche lui,almeno non ci sorbiremo,una volta finita la guerra,la beatificazione totale di quel lurido.
Beatificazione che già è avvenuta,ma manca quella televisiva.
Ecco,spero che se ne vada prima di quel "traguardo"


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

Ho purtroppo l'impressione che nessuno voglia più cercare la soluzione diplomatica e si attende il passo falso dell'altro per avere una ulteriore escalation.
Spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,mò gli diamo anche una fetta di culo agli ugraini.


Eh beh certo è giusto, sono aggreditih!1!1
Poi gli abboniamo tutti i costi e li ricopriamo d’oro no?


----------



## Swaitak (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho purtroppo l'impressione che nessuno voglia più cercare la soluzione diplomatica e si attende il passo falso dell'altro per avere una ulteriore escalation.
> Spero di sbagliarmi...


Per l'Ucraina la soluzione diplomatica me la dimenticherei, per tutto quello che viene dopo boh speriamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

*Rappresentanti delle Nazioni Unite sono arrivati a Mariupol, negozieranno l'evacuazione dall'Azovstal con le autorità militari russe.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho purtroppo l'impressione che nessuno voglia più cercare la soluzione diplomatica e si attende il passo falso dell'altro per avere una ulteriore escalation.
> Spero di sbagliarmi...


Confida nell'America che stai tranquillo lol


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Confida nell'America che stai tranquillo lol


Confida nei russi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Confida nei russi


I russi non mettono in mezzo per i loro interessi i loro (alleati)


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> I russi non mettono in mezzo per i loro interessi i loro (alleati)


Quali alleati? Tralasciando gli staterelli filorussi guidati da un dittatore posto dal Cremlino non hanno alleati veri e propri, chissà perché nessuno vuole farsi proteggere o stare sotto l'influenza russa....mistero.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che la fase due della guerra sta andando abbastanza bene per i russi.. Ogni giorno guadagnano qualche km.


A lungo andare non poteva che essere così..


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho purtroppo l'impressione che nessuno voglia più cercare la soluzione diplomatica e si attende il passo falso dell'altro per avere una ulteriore escalation.
> Spero di sbagliarmi...



Io credo che gli USA non aspettassero altro che il passo falso della Russia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Odessa è probabilmente il target massimo ora raggiungibile, ma da quanto leggo sarà una impresa titanica e non certo raggiungibile in poche settimane. I russi dovrebbero prima mettere in sicurezza l'intera zona Est dell'Ucraina, per poi spostarsi a Ovest del fiume Dnipro e con offensive da più fronti (anche dalla Transistria magari) circondarla. E' una città grande e molto ben fortificata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Odessa è probabilmente il target massimo ora raggiungibile, ma da quanto leggo sarà una impresa titanica e non certo raggiungibile in poche settimane. I russi dovrebbero prima mettere in sicurezza l'intera zona Est dell'Ucraina, per poi spostarsi a Ovest del fiume Dnipro e con offensive da più fronti (anche dalla Transistria magari) circondarla. E' una città grande e molto ben fortificata.


A meno che non effettuino uno sbarco nei pressi di Odessa la vedo difficile prendere la città ad oggi. 
La battaglia ad est è ancora incerta e ben lontana dall'essere finita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quali alleati? Tralasciando gli staterelli filorussi guidati da un dittatore posto dal Cremlino non hanno alleati veri e propri, chissà perché nessuno vuole farsi proteggere o stare sotto l'influenza russa....mistero.


Guarda che finora hanno protetto i cinesi che erano poveri di atomiche contro gli Usa ehhh 
e rimane il fatto che non si preoccupano assolutamente di proteggerci.. perché se non si è capito sta per arrivare la mattanza economica se non sarà guerra immediata


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A meno che non effettuino uno sbarco nei pressi di Odessa la vedo difficile prendere la città ad oggi.
> La battaglia ad est è ancora incerta e ben lontana dall'essere finita.


ma anche uno sbarco con mezzi anfibi sarebbe inverosimile, gli Ucraini hanno avuto tempo per prepararsi. Anche l'intelligence britannica limita molto tale probabilità, che porterebbe ad altissime perdite tra i russi.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A meno che non effettuino uno sbarco nei pressi di Odessa la vedo difficile prendere la città ad oggi.
> La battaglia ad est è ancora incerta e ben lontana dall'essere finita.


Ci vorrà molto tempo ma secondo me la prendono, pur radendola al suolo. Secondo me ora non si fermeranno più e sono convinto che è davvero capace di mobilitare tutti gli uomini di Russia per vincere sta guerra del catzo


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

*Un aereo da ricognizione dell'aeronautica militare russa ha violato lo spazio aereo svedese.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Un aereo da ricognizione dell'aeronautica militare russa ha violato lo spazio aereo svedese.*


diciamo che succede una volta al mese da cinque anni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> diciamo che succede una volta al mese da cinque anni.


Si non è inusuale, continuare a farlo adesso però non mi sembra una genialata ecco.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Previsioni per i prossimi giorni? Chi vincerà la guerra (visto che di pace non si parla)?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Previsioni per i prossimi giorni? Chi vincerà la guerra (visto che di pace non si parla)?



Qualche isola sperduta nel pacifico, l'unica che rimarrà in piedi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Previsioni per i prossimi giorni? Chi vincerà la guerra (visto che di pace non si parla)?


I russi tenteranno di chiudere in una sacca tutte le forze Ucraine nel Donbas con un offensiva da sud (Zaporizhzhia) e da nord (Izyum). 
La tempistica dubito sarà breve, anzi tutt'altro, sarà molto lunga secondo me.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2022)

*La Slovacchia avrebbe deciso di fornire un imprecisato numero di MiG-29 all'Ucraina, tale decisione è stata presa in autonomia e verrà gestita interamente dalla Slovacchia avendo deciso senza condivisione della NATO.*


----------



## vota DC (30 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che la fase due della guerra sta andando abbastanza bene per i russi.. Ogni giorno guadagnano qualche km.


Prendere Odessa in poco più di una settimana con mikolai di mezzo è esagerato


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Slovacchia avrebbe deciso di fornire un imprecisato numero di MiG-29 all'Ucraina, tale decisione è stata presa in autonomia e verrà gestita interamente dalla Slovacchia avendo deciso senza condivisione della NATO.*



Notiziona, questa.

Senza condivisione Nato, se non fosse una cosa seria farebbe sorridere


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No grazie,io da una zecca schifosa non voglio assolutamente niente
> 
> Anzi,spero prima o poi di leggere che l'hanno portato via in orizzontale (o che sia misteriosamente sparito)
> Poi che portino anche putin o altri in orizzontale,chissenefrega,ma anche lui,almeno non ci sorbiremo,una volta finita la guerra,la beatificazione totale di quel lurido.
> ...


A me basta solo sopravvivere abbastanza per vederli portar via tutti e 3 in orizzonantale. Forse chiedo troppo, ma voglio sopravvivere ai capricci di bidet, zelecoso e l'assassino russo


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Previsioni per i prossimi giorni? Chi vincerà la guerra (visto che di pace non si parla)?


Certamente non l'Europa


----------



## Controcorrente (30 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> A me basta solo sopravvivere abbastanza per vederli portar via tutti e 3 in orizzonantale. Forse chiedo troppo, ma voglio sopravvivere ai capricci di bidet, zelecoso e l'assassino russo



Rabbrividisco.. vuoi morto il presidente di una nazione invasa perché la sta difendendo. Giuro.. lo trovo allucinante.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Slovacchia avrebbe deciso di fornire un imprecisato numero di MiG-29 all'Ucraina, tale decisione è stata presa in autonomia e verrà gestita interamente dalla Slovacchia avendo deciso senza condivisione della NATO.*


Ora però se ci fossero conseguenze? Catzi loro giusto ?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Rabbrividisco.. vuoi morto il presidente di una nazione invasa perché la sta difendendo. Giuro.. lo trovo allucinante.


Persona marcia e corrotta. Non ci perdiamo nulla nonostante sia aggredito


----------



## Sam (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Slovacchia avrebbe deciso di fornire un imprecisato numero di MiG-29 all'Ucraina, tale decisione è stata presa in autonomia e verrà gestita interamente dalla Slovacchia avendo deciso senza condivisione della NATO.*


Andiamo male.
Qui c'è il rischio che entri in gioco anche la Repubblica Ceca.

Se arrivano le bombe a Praga, poi dove girano i p0rno delle ragazze ceche che vengono pagate per farsi bombare?


----------



## Controcorrente (30 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Persona marcia e corrotta. Non ci perdiamo nulla nonostante sia aggredito


Curiosità… esattamente, puoi darmi dei dati reali e verificabili per cui tu lo ritieni corrotto?


----------



## Swaitak (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Slovacchia avrebbe deciso di fornire un imprecisato numero di MiG-29 all'Ucraina, tale decisione è stata presa in autonomia e verrà gestita interamente dalla Slovacchia avendo deciso senza condivisione della NATO.*


non ci credo che non hanno il benestare Nato , avranno 4 aerei in croce , li dovranno sostituire in qualche modo.
Magari rientrano nel pacchetto da 33 miliardi dello zio Joe


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Previsioni per i prossimi giorni? Chi vincerà la guerra (visto che di pace non si parla)?



Nessuno.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ora però se ci fossero conseguenze? Catzi loro giusto ?



In teoria... ma sai la barzelletta di Pierino sulla differenza tra pratica e teoria


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Prendere Odessa in poco più di una settimana con mikolai di mezzo è esagerato


Odessa un fortezza ormai, non credo sia fattibile.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Boris Johnson: “Rafforzare Kiev affinché Putin cada”


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Boris Johnson: “Rafforzare Kiev affinché Putin cada”



Dalla sedia?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Odessa un fortezza ormai, non credo sia fattibile.



Possono tutto.

Ma Odessa è una perla, vedremo.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla sedia?



Nell’attesa lui beve e gli ucraini muoiono.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Boris Johnson: “Rafforzare Kiev affinché Putin cada”





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla sedia?



Fallisca, non cada...

Quello non cade da nessuna parte mi sa


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fallisca, non cada...
> 
> Quello non cade da nessuna parte mi sa



USA e GB stanno sacrificando il popolo ucraino e danneggiando la Ue per arrivare alla CADUTA di Putin non certo per fargli fallire la presa dell’Ucraina.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In teoria... ma sai la barzelletta di Pierino sulla differenza tra pratica e teoria


Lo capisco. Però fammi capire, una nazione non concorda con la nato e agisce di sua sponte, con tutto quello che ne consegue e poi in caso ci facciamo carico si quello che succede? Ma anche no. Li farei letteralmente sterminare. Non scherzo


----------



## davidsdave80 (30 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> USA e GB stanno sacrificando il popolo ucraino e danneggiando la Ue per arrivare alla CADUTA di Putin non certo per fargli fallire la presa dell’Ucraina.


Esatto.. come limes e altri hanno detto: "guerra per procura"..


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Odessa un fortezza ormai, non credo sia fattibile.


In un modo o nell’altro, la prendono, vedrai.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In un modo o nell’altro, la prendono, vedrai.



Per chi comanda anche Odessa è sacrificabile in attesa della caduta di Putin.


----------



## Controcorrente (30 Aprile 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Esatto.. come limes e altri hanno detto: "guerra per procura"..



Esatto. La parte più difficile è stata convincere i Russi ad invadere uno stato, per poterli combattere per procura e sconfiggerli. Però per fortuna ci sono riusciti, peccato solo per la casalinga Assunta che ha scoperto il piano del Nuovo Ordine Mondiale.


----------



## Controcorrente (30 Aprile 2022)

Freddure a parte.. voi siete davvero convinti che se andate a chiedere a un Ucraino se vuole che il suo governo si arrenda all’ invasione loro risponderebbero di sì? Io ho amici Ucraini e li sento in questi giorni… a questo degli USA non può importare di meno, vogliono solo armi per UCCIDERE chi ha UCCISO senza motivo i loro fratelli. Se qualcuno di loro lèggesse queste assurdità su questo forum impazzirebbe, ve lo garantisco.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Freddure a parte.. voi siete davvero convinti che se andate a chiedere a un Ucraino se vuole che il suo governo si arrenda all’ invasione loro risponderebbero di sì? Io ho amici Ucraini e li sento in questi giorni… a questo degli USA non può importare di meno, vogliono solo armi per UCCIDERE chi ha UCCISO senza motivo i loro fratelli. Se qualcuno di loro lèggesse queste assurdità su questo forum impazzirebbe, ve lo garantisco.


Dipende se i tuoi amici sono dell'Ucraina occidentale (pro-USA) o orientale (pro-Russia). Poi chiaro, se hanno vittime tra gli amici li capisco e non gli si può dare torto. Io sono per la pace e per il dialogo, che è la migliore soluzione per tutti.


----------



## Controcorrente (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dipende se i tuoi amici sono dell'Ucraina occidentale (pro-USA) o orientale (pro-Russia). Poi chiaro, se hanno vittime tra gli amici li capisco e non gli si può dare torto. Io sono per la pace e per il dialogo, che è la migliore soluzione per tutti.


Oblast..


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo capisco. Però fammi capire, una nazione non concorda con la nato e agisce di sua sponte, con tutto quello che ne consegue e poi in caso ci facciamo carico si quello che succede? Ma anche no. Li farei letteralmente sterminare. Non scherzo



Appunto per quello, ufficialmente lo fanno senza l' autorizzazione della Nato, ma nella pratica dubito assai la piccola Slovacchia abbia tutto sto coraggio.
Comunque no, in teoria, se poi la Russia li bombarda sarebbero affari loro.
Non dei paesi Nato.

Ad ogni modo, non capisco sta convinzione diffusa che se un paese Nato viene attaccato, in automatico tutti gli altri membri devono entrare in guerra.
Non è cosi, è scritto nero su bianco.

La guerra è solo una delle opzioni.


----------



## ignaxio (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dipende se i tuoi amici sono dell'Ucraina occidentale (pro-USA) o orientale (pro-Russia). Poi chiaro, se hanno vittime tra gli amici li capisco e non gli si può dare torto. Io sono per la pace e per il dialogo, che è la migliore soluzione per tutti.


Che semplificazione - senza offesa - stupida. Quindi gli abitanti dell’Ucraina Orientale, tipo di Marioupol, sono pro Putin e condannano Zelensky secondo te? Aiuto. 

Io in realtà anche il 99% dei Russi che conosco condannano Putin senza mezzo termini.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Che semplificazione - senza offesa - stupida. Quindi gli abitanti dell’Ucraina Orientale, tipo di Marioupol, sono pro Putin e condannano Zelensky secondo te? Aiuto.
> 
> Io in realtà anche il 99% dei Russi che conosco condannano Putin senza mezzo termini.


E' sempre stato così.. Il governo Poroshenko fece addirittura bombardare il Donbass, perchè contro l'esecutivo. La guerra magari avrà cambiato gli equilibri in quanto ci sono vittime innocenti.


----------



## vota DC (30 Aprile 2022)

Ma i politicanti ucraini sono molto più aggressivi persino dell'ucraino che ha avuto l'amico morto. Non parlo dei quattro gatti deputati neonazisti ma quelli dei partiti in doppiopetto libbberali e rispettabili. Basta vedere leggi e ordinanze prima della guerra (durante la guerra si può giustificare). Cioè mandare i commando per contro la minoranza ungherese in Transcarpazia sarebbe come mandare i carabinieri casa per casa in Sud Tirolo ma non parlo neanche di Bolzano ma proprio nei paesini....ovvio che all'ucraino medio non frega ma sono i politicanti hanno una coda di paglia chilometrica: sanno di avere un paese pieno di gente che vuole cose diverse e di governarlo malissimo al punto che nemmeno gli ucraini DOC digeriscono più la propria classe politica.

Comunque persino la CNN il 19 aprile si è lamentata del fatto che si rifiutano di rendere conto di come vogliono impiegare le armi e si parla apertamente di mercato nero delle armi....persino in invasioni. Qui però non credo che Zelensky sia particolarmente corrotto....è proprio caratteristica ucraina. Zelensky è considerato dai suoi più che corrotto direi colluso (nel senso positivo del termine, solo che un nazionalista lo vede come negativo) con il nemico essendo lui stesso russofono e molto più dialogante rispetto a Poroshenko con la minoranza russa.


----------



## Controcorrente (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato così.. Il governo Poroshenko fece addirittura bombardare il Donbass, perchè contro l'esecutivo. La guerra magari avrà cambiato gli equilibri in quanto ci sono vittime innocenti.


Perdonami ma no. Dopo il colpo di stato nel Donbass è stato fatto in 3 regioni un referendum assolutamente da “regime”, in cui nonostante le modalità il risultato è stato favorevole all’indipendenza in 2 regioni su 3 e con una percentuale tra contrari (coraggiosi date le modalità) e astenuti elevata. E stiamo parlando di una minima parte dell’Ucraina. Sui bombardamenti sorvolo..


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appunto per quello, ufficialmente lo fanno senza l' autorizzazione della Nato, ma nella pratica dubito assai la piccola Slovacchia abbia tutto sto coraggio.
> Comunque no, in teoria, se poi la Russia li bombarda sarebbero affari loro.
> Non dei paesi Nato.
> 
> ...


Beh io credo che se viene bombardato un parse nato, gli altri stati non rimangano a guardare. Non è nero su bianco ma sai bene che sarebbe così


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh io credo che se viene bombardato un parse nato, gli altri stati non rimangano a guardare. Non è nero su bianco ma sai bene che sarebbe così



La Russia (Lavrov e Putin cit) hanno più volte detto che l' articolo 5 non è cosi immediato come pensa la gente.
E concordo.

Certo, se hanno voglia di fare la guerra come in questo caso, probabile ne approfittino.

Ma in altre condizioni, io non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.

Dipende dalla voglia che hanno Stati Uniti e in seconda battuta Inghilterra e Francia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Io mi limito a dire che è evidente che dopo il colpo di stato dell'Ucraina ci sono stati evidenti azioni per provocare la Russia, come impedire l'uso della lingua russa agli ucraini filorussi.. ecco perché non mi ritengo un veggente visto che sono 10 anni che vedevo lo scenario 3 guerra mondiale.. l'hanno voluta e su questo non sento ragioni


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io mi limito a dire che è evidente che dopo il colpo di stato dell'Ucraina ci sono stati evidenti azioni per provocare la Russia, come impedire l'uso della lingua russa agli ucraini filorussi.. ecco perché non mi ritengo un veggente visto che sono 10 anni che vedevo lo scenario 3 guerra mondiale.. l'hanno voluta e su questo non sento ragioni


Credo fosse più provocatorio imporre in Ucraina il Rublo come moneta e il Russo come lingua ufficiale che dici? O foraggiare un colpo di stato indipendentista e invadere la Crimea? Giusto per mettere le cose al loro posto..


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Freddure a parte.. voi siete davvero convinti che se andate a chiedere a un Ucraino se vuole che il suo governo si arrenda all’ invasione loro risponderebbero di sì? Io ho amici Ucraini e li sento in questi giorni… a questo degli USA non può importare di meno, vogliono solo armi per UCCIDERE chi ha UCCISO senza motivo i loro fratelli. Se qualcuno di loro lèggesse queste assurdità su questo forum impazzirebbe, ve lo garantisco.


Scusa ma Non sono assurdita'. anche io ho amici e conoscenti ucraini, sia qui in Italia che in Ucraina. 

Paese che, gia prima del conflitto, era 10 passi indietro rispetto a un paese ( la Russia) anch'esso in via di sviluppo . 

se come me , sei stato dai tuoi amici in UKR, l'80% dell' ucraina e' come l'italia rurale negli anni 60 ( tolte Kiev, Karkiv , Odessa ) . La Russia su questo e' globalmente un po' piu avanti... 

E' come se, per assurdo, con le dovute proporzioni, ci invadessero gli Usa. Credi veramente che armare e sacrificare giovani uomini ( che hanno tutte le ragioni di voler far fuori gli invasori) , non militari professionisti, sia la soluzione migliore nel 2022 per battere una superpotenza militare e paese piu esteso al mondo?? secondo me NO. se ti documenti , queste riflessioni lo fanno studiosi di geopolitica seri , anche statunitensi, e non forumisti ( io per primo attenzione ) prestati ora alla geopolitica e fino a 2 mesi fa all'allenamento di serie A da tastiera ( il riferimento e' a me medesimo che rientro nelle due categorie ). 

Per avere una chiave di lettura completa delle ragioni del conflitto su youtube , da persone che fanno geopolitica di mestiere non mi stanchero mai di suggerie : 

- limes aprile 2021 ( non 2022) : Dario Fabbri "Stati Uniti vs Russia cosa succede in Ucraina?" 


2015 - John J. Mearsheimer - Why Ukraine is the west's fault 

Io spero ancora in negoziati che possano arrestare o almeno limitare questo conflitto e carneficina.. cose che devono decidere non semplici cittadini che giustamente sono emotivamente coinvolti , ma chi queste cose dovrebbe farle di mestiere..


----------



## ignaxio (1 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Maggio 2022)

Vabbe raga.. non insisto. Sono stato anche in russia. Ucraina la svizzera dell'est Europa. Avete ragione voi in ogni caso. Speriamo finisca tutto al piu presto, soprattutto per il disastro che sta generando per i civili ucraini.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ahahahhaha ma quando mai, hai mai visto un paesino della Russia???? Non hanno nemmeno le strade



Se non si magnassero tutto la Russia sarebbe il paese più ricco del globo.

Non vogliono, cosa ben diversa.
È proprio il loro modo di intendere la vita, il popolo non deve avere benessere inteso come è il nostro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Rabbrividisco.. vuoi morto il presidente di una nazione invasa perché la sta difendendo. Giuro.. lo trovo allucinante.


Io rabbrividusco ogni volta che sento dire che é doveroso sacrificarsi. Ho già dato, che ti piaccia o meno, rabbrividisci quanto ti pare, la cosa non mi sfiora minimamente, se vuoi fare di più arruolati e vai a difendere l'apostolo


----------



## Riccardo88 (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato così.. Il governo Poroshenko fece addirittura bombardare il Donbass, perchè contro l'esecutivo. La guerra magari avrà cambiato gli equilibri in quanto ci sono vittime innocenti.


Posso confermare che gli ucraini non sono mai stati così uniti come popolo nella loro storia come ora.
Gli idioti (come me) che avevano creduto alle bugie del Putler sono quelli più incazzati.
Dopo mesi a litigare con parenti perché non volevo lasciare l'Ucraina, dicendo loro di non guardare la TV italiana perché sono bugie, perché non ci sarà una guerra, perché su TUTTI i giornali russi la guerra veniva smentita categoricamente, perché Putin stesso disse che le voci di guerra sono "fake news", e invece guarda caso la nostra TV (che rimane sempre di Mrda) si dimostra comunque mille volte più affidabile di quella oscena ruska. Questi non sono umani, ma abomini. 
E correggo Ignaxio, io di russi ne conosco, il 50% di loro si giustifica con "eh ma l'America ha invaso l'Iraq", alcuni di loro invece dicono di essere contro Putin ma poi i loro figli il giorno dopo vanno a scuola a dire "Putin non è una cattiva persona, sta cercando di fare del bene". I russi mentono, mentono su tutto a seconda della convenienza, pochi si salvano.
Gli orrori di Bucha di cui avevo sentito parlare bene prima che venissero a galla in TV erano tutti veri, possibile che i russi abbiano pure cercato di nasconderne una parte, perché ho sentito da donne ucraine, parole testuali, "pezzi di bambini per strada a Bucha". Ma se lo chiedi ai russi se la ridono dicendo che è una sceneggiata, anche se lo sanno che è vero, magari se la godono.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Vabbe raga.. non insisto. Sono stato anche in russia. Ucraina la svizzera dell'est Europa. Avete ragione voi in ogni caso. Speriamo finisca tutto al piu presto, soprattutto per il disastro che sta generando per i civili ucraini.



Lassa perdere,per alcuni l'ucraina è diventata la nuova Dubai.
Parlano di paesini russi con neanche le strade,come se i paesini ucraini siano noti per avere l'asfalto del circuito cittadino di montecarlo


----------



## Riccardo88 (1 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Vabbe raga.. non insisto. Sono stato anche in russia. Ucraina la svizzera dell'est Europa. Avete ragione voi in ogni caso. Speriamo finisca tutto al piu presto, soprattutto per il disastro che sta generando per i civili ucraini.


Magari sei stato a Mosca, città che mio fratello ha definito "meglio di New York", o San Pietroburgo. Poi non molto lontano dalla città ti imbatti in villaggi senza tubature del gas, senza fognature (con il bagno in una casetta di legno nel giardino, ovviamente perché sono "ecologici" nel fertilizzare il proprio giardino). In Siberia la situazione è peggiore dell'Albania rurale. Lo stipendio minimo ucraino è superiore a quello russo. l'Ucraina è corrotta, ma la Russia molto di più. Un paese con il PIL della Spagna che sforna vagonate di oligarchi (Berlusca sarebbe un Junior member se si associasse con loro) la dice lunga.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Russia (Lavrov e Putin cit) hanno più volte detto che l' articolo 5 non è cosi immediato come pensa la gente.
> E concordo.
> 
> Certo, se hanno voglia di fare la guerra come in questo caso, probabile ne approfittino.
> ...


Mah..consentimi di dissentire.
Poi speriamo di non saperlo mai, però dato come ci stiamo rovinando per una nazione a cui non dobbiamo nulla, figurati se bombardano uk, Italia o Francia. Allora la nato non servirebbe a nulla. Poi gli USA hanno sempre voglia di fare guerra…


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Maggio 2022)

.....


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma Non sono assurdita'. anche io ho amici e conoscenti ucraini, sia qui in Italia che in Ucraina.
> 
> Paese che, gia prima del conflitto, era 10 passi indietro rispetto a un paese ( la Russia) anch'esso in via di sviluppo .
> 
> ...


Perfetto.
Sta cosa di santificare in tutto e per tutto l’ucraina e spacciarle per ciò che non è e non è mai stata mi fa ridere .


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah..consentimi di dissentire.
> Poi speriamo di non saperlo mai, però dato come ci stiamo rovinando per una nazione a cui non dobbiamo nulla, figurati se bombardano uk, Italia o Francia. Allora la nato non servirebbe a nulla. Poi gli USA hanno sempre voglia di fare guerra…



“Poi gli USA hanno sempre voglia di fare guerra…”

Gli USA hanno sempre BISOGNO di fare guerra. La guerra a qualcuno conviene sempre.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non si magnassero tutto la Russia sarebbe il paese più ricco del globo.
> 
> Non vogliono, cosa ben diversa.
> È proprio il loro modo di intendere la vita, il popolo non deve avere benessere inteso come è il nostro.


Così come in quel cesso di paese come l’ucraina eh…


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> “Poi gli USA hanno sempre voglia di fare guerra…”
> 
> Gli USA hanno sempre BISOGNO di fare guerra. La guerra a qualcuno conviene sempre.


Oggi con amici (gente che in america ci ha vissuto e lavorato ad alti livelli) parlavamo proprio di questo. Loro hanno bisogno delle guerre per sopravvivere


----------



## ignaxio (1 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggi con amici (gente che in america ci ha vissuto e lavorato ad alti livelli) parlavamo proprio di questo. Loro hanno bisogno delle guerre per sopravvivere



Mica sono fessi. Partecipano dove solo c’è da guadagnarci.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## ignaxio (1 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Mi spiace, anche se fossi ucraino non cambierebbe il mio giudizio. Ha dato i natali anche a Gogol(anche se era Russia ) ma rimane un cesso di paese.


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto, ti chiedo di smetterla di provocare perché alla prossima, ti segnalo e credo i mod siano abbastanza stanchi di sta roba. Vedi di regolarti.
> Secondo poi, l’ucraina è un CESSO di paese come tanti altri ma che voi avete deciso di santificare.
> Prima di sta guerra manco sapevate cosa fosse l’ucraina e ora siete tutti ucraini. Vi piaccia o meno, è un CESSO CESSO CESSO di paese. Tutto qua.
> Ribadisco che nonostante sia un cesso di paese non doveva essere attaccata da nessuno, esse sono un paese (cesso) sovrano. Lo ripeto così almeno capisci eh


Nessuno lo santifica, ma durante una guerra non è il momento di parlare di politica interna, assistenza sociale e corruzione, se ne parlerà quando tutto questo sarà finto. Semplicemente l’Ucraina è un paese democratico invaso in modo barbaro e qualsiasi cosa distolga da questo punto, anche involontariamente, sembra essere una giustificazione parziale all’accaduto. Ed è questo che rende squallido parlare di quanto l’Ucraina sia un paese più o meno vicino alla tua idea di paese ideale. Semplicemente NULLA cambia rispetto a chi ha ragione e chi ha torto in questa guerra, nulla cambia rispetto a con chi schierarsi, nulla cambia della follia e dello squallore di questa guerra voluta dai Russi. Noi non stiamo santificando nessuno, stiamo solo dicendo che non è il momento di parlare dell’Ucraina come nazione, è il momento di parlare di questa GUERRA e di chi è dalla parte buona e chi dalla parte cattiva della storia.


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, anche se fossi ucraino non cambierebbe il mio giudizio. Ha dato i natali anche a Gogol(anche se era Russia ) ma rimane un cesso di paese.



Non vorrei doverti ricordare che nemmeno l’Italia è un paese idilliaco…non credo che ciò ci renda invasibili (con relativi insulti da parte degli stranieri che osservano lavandosene le mani, entrambe cose che tu stai facendo con l’Ucraina)


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Nessuno lo santifica, ma durante una guerra non è il momento di parlare di politica interna, assistenza sociale e corruzione, se ne parlerà quando tutto questo sarà finto. Semplicemente l’Ucraina è un paese democratico invaso in modo barbaro e qualsiasi cosa distolga da questo punto, anche involontariamente, sembra essere una giustificazione parziale all’accaduto. Ed è questo che rende squallido parlare di quanto l’Ucraina sia un paese più o meno vicino alla tua idea di paese ideale. Semplicemente NULLA cambia rispetto a chi ha ragione e chi ha torto in questa guerra, nulla cambia rispetto a con chi schierarsi, nulla cambia della follia e dello squallore di questa guerra voluta dai Russi. Noi non stiamo santificando nessuno, stiamo solo dicendo che non è il momento di parlare dell’Ucraina come nazione, è il momento di parlare di questa GUERRA e di chi è dalla parte buona e chi dalla parte cattiva della storia.


No mi spiace, io l’incoerenza e il finto buonismo non li tollero, non ci posso fare nulla.
Voi state proprio santificando una nazione squallida che definite DEMOCRATICA. Ma dove ? Se l’ucraina è l’esempio di nazione democratica siamo messi bene eh. Ne ho sentite e lette di cotte e di crude in questi mesi, roba da far sanguinare occhi e orecchie. Ho sempre detto che questa guerra è totalmente SENZA SENSO e ingiusta (l’unica cosa che è certa è che hanno perso Crimea e Donbas 8 anni fa e non li riavranno mai e di questo sono contento) perché sono una nazione sovrana e soprattutto non vedo motivi per questa guerra. Ma questo non li fa santi e in molti la pensiamo così. È solo cercare di essere un mino obiettivi. Non c’è nessuna giustificazione parziale ne totale dell’accaduto, non da parte mia almeno. Solo si riportano i fatti.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non vorrei doverti ricordare che nemmeno l’Italia è un paese idilliaco…non credo che ciò ci renda invasibili (con relativi insulti da parte degli stranieri che osservano lavandosene le mani, entrambe cose che tu stai facendo con l’Ucraina)


E chi dice che l’Italia sia un paese idilliaco? Anzi tutt’altro.
Però tra noi e loro c’è tutta la differenza del mondo, ma non siamo proprio manco paragonabili. L’ucraina è praticamente terzo mondo (come la Romania et similia). Per la 400ma volta no, nessuno è invadibile e ovviamente mi stai mettendo cose in bocca mai dette. Manco l’Afghanistan, l’Iraq ecc erano invariabili comunque…
Me ne lavo le mani dell’Ucraina? Si lo ammetto e senza problemi anche. Quindi?


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggi con amici (gente che in america ci ha vissuto e lavorato ad alti livelli) parlavamo proprio di questo. Loro hanno bisogno delle guerre per sopravvivere


Resettano i debiti


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

*Zelensky:*

*"**L'Ucraina sarà libera, e su tutte le città temporaneamente occupate tornerà a sventolare la bandiera ucraina"


"Il ministero delle Infrastrutture ucraino ha chiuso i porti marittimi delle città occupate
Le operazioni dei porti marittimi riprenderanno dopo la vittoria dell'Ucraina sugli occupanti russi"


Kuleba:

"L'unico modo per garantire ordine e stabilità a lungo termine in Ucraina è ripristinare la sovranità su tutto il suo territorio entro i confini internazionalmente riconosciuti"*



niente, proprio non ce la fanno...


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

*prima cena di un presidente USA con la stampa dai tempi di Obama

Biden:

"Sono contento di essere qui con l'unico gruppo di americani che ha un tasso di gradimento più basso di me"*


bravo Sleepy Joe, allenati per far sorridere tutta la sala mensa nella RSA tra poco


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

*Angelina Jolie, inviata speciale delle Nazioni Unite per i rifugiati, avvistata a Leopoli*


in effetti dopo due mesi senza figa le truppe necessitano...potrebbe quasi servire più delle armi


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

*CNN Portugal con il suo inviato sul campo smentisce il sindaco di Mariupol (fuggito dai primi giorni in città, ndr) che aveva parlato di tre fosse comuni*

*"Non abbiamo trovato fosse comuni, contrariamente a quanto denunciato dall’ex sindaco di Mariupol*
*Nei punti precisi geolocalizzati interessati ci sono solo tombe individuali con targa e nome"

Intervistati anche lavoratori di obitori e cimiteri, smentita la versione del sindaco*


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

*l'83enne Pelosi, speaker della Camera, è a Kiev per incontrare Zelensky con dei deputati dem*

*"Compiamo questa visita per ringraziarla per la vostra battaglia per la libertà. *
*La vostra battaglia è per tutti. 
Il nostro impegno è essere qui fino alla fine della battaglia"*


in realtà gli Stati Uniti non disdegnano la presenza anche prima e dopo la battaglia...


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

*presidente Duma:*

*"E' giusto rispecchiare le misure verso quelle aziende in Russia i cui proprietari vengono da paesi non amici dove misure simili sono state adottate: confiscando quelle proprietà"*


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

*Reuters*

*"La principale raffineria indiana Indian Oil Corp. , Bharat Petroleum Corp e Hindustan Petroleum Corp stanno negoziando l'accordo con la russa Rosneft per l'importazione di milioni di barili di petrolio russo da giugno.
Il volume dipenderà anche dallo sconto concesso*
*Le sanzioni occidentali saranno aggirate utilizzando intermediari non sanzionati e sedi commerciali in paesi non ostili"*


a proposito di pensare all'interesse nazionale...bestemmia per i papaveri di Bruxelles


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

*il guitto Fubini, dopo due mesi di grancassa al Corriere per sanzionare tutto ciò esiste dalla Russia, fa dietrofront accorgendosi dei danni occidentali e osteggia l'embargo al petrolio*

*"*_*La scarsità farà dunque salire i prezzi, anche perché le pressioni europee ed americane non hanno convinto Arabia Saudita, Iran e Venezuela ad aumentare la produzione.*_
_*La diplomazia occidentale ha incontrato resistenze quasi ovunque e ora uno stop europeo all’oro nero di Putin è destinato a far salire il costo per tutti. 
Noi europei pagheremmo di più e saremmo malvisti nel resto del mondo. 
Quanto a Putin, venderebbe a prezzi più alti ad altri parte del greggio che l’Europa non compra più; probabilmente non ne avrebbe danni sul piano finanziario. 
Al contrario, mettere un tetto (basso) al prezzo che siamo disposti a pagare sui barili russi ridurrebbe le entrate del Cremlino. *_
_In questa sporca guerra economica una soluzione perfetta non c’è, è vero. 
Non per questo bisogna sceglierne una sbagliata"_


Italia confermata al posto numero 41 per libertà di stampa...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky:*
> 
> *"**L'Ucraina sarà libera, e su tutte le città temporaneamente occupate tornerà a sventolare la bandiera ucraina"
> 
> ...




Zelensky continua a vivere in un Mondo a parte.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah..consentimi di dissentire.
> Poi speriamo di non saperlo mai, però dato come ci stiamo rovinando per una nazione a cui non dobbiamo nulla, figurati se bombardano uk, Italia o Francia. Allora la nato non servirebbe a nulla. Poi gli USA hanno sempre voglia di fare guerra…



Ti consento di dissentire, assolutamente.

Poi però vai a leggere l' Articolo 5 della Nato, e verdrai che non c'è alcun obbligo.


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Nessuno lo santifica, ma durante una guerra non è il momento di parlare di politica interna, assistenza sociale e corruzione, se ne parlerà quando tutto questo sarà finto. Semplicemente l’Ucraina è un paese democratico invaso in modo barbaro e qualsiasi cosa distolga da questo punto, anche involontariamente, sembra essere una giustificazione parziale all’accaduto. Ed è questo che rende squallido parlare di quanto l’Ucraina sia un paese più o meno vicino alla tua idea di paese ideale. Semplicemente NULLA cambia rispetto a chi ha ragione e chi ha torto in questa guerra, nulla cambia rispetto a con chi schierarsi, nulla cambia della follia e dello squallore di questa guerra voluta dai Russi. Noi non stiamo santificando nessuno, stiamo solo dicendo che non è il momento di parlare dell’Ucraina come nazione, è il momento di parlare di questa GUERRA e di chi è dalla parte buona e chi dalla parte cattiva della storia.


Dal mio punto di vista, come sia l’organizzazione statale dell’Ucraina non fa cambiare la mia valutazione sulla questione guerra: quella della Russia è una criminale guerra di invasione che la pone fuori dal perimetro tracciato dalle regole della civile convivenza internazionale che gli Stati si sono dati.
Una volta detto questo, o smettiamo di parlare della guerra, o scriviamo milioni di post per ribadire il concetto, o proviamo a farci domande per stimolare la nostra curiosità intellettuale.
Io scelgo la terza strada e, per me, è inevitabile approfondire anche l’organizzazione interna dell’Ucraina per potermi fare un’idea su quelli che, rispetto al fatto-guerra, sono, per così dire, dei post-fatti. Per capire, per esempio, la mobilitazione dell’Occidente non si può non tenere conto dei vari report di istituzioni europee che descrivono l’Ucraina come uno Stato totalmente asservito a interessi economico-finanziari di soggetti privati: un eterno scontro tra corrotti filo-russi e corrotti filo-occidente. E questo è importante anche per capire cosa potrebbe succedere una volta che la questione si sarà risolta: quella che io considero un’auspicabile sconfitta russa, non porterà pace e benessere alla popolazione ucraina ma la sottometterà agli interessi degli oligarchi filo-occidentali, fino al prossimo scontro con gli oligarchi filo-russi.
Ho citato solo una questione, ma se ne potrebbero citare a decine.

Insomma, penso che parlare anche di questi “post-fatti” non significhi sminuire la gravità di quanto fatto da Putin, ma sia solo un buon esercizio per le nostre capacità di critica e di analisi delle questioni complesse. In fondo, le nostre son solo quattro chiacchiere in libertà tra persone che contano meno di zero nelle sedi in cui si prendono le decisioni concrete, quindi possiamo permetterci il “lusso” di parlare di questioni sulle quali, a livello diplomatico, è opportuno non accendere i riflettori per non dare vantaggi alla controparte.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

STASERA LAVROV SU RETEQUATTRO


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> STASERA LAVROV SU RETEQUATTRO



È la prima volta in assoluto che il ministro parla con qualcuno di occidentale.

Potrei sbagliarmi, ma mi pare un buon segnale.

1)Vogliono spiegare il loro punto di vista.

2)in Italia sanno che possono trovare terreno fertile.

3) che lo facciano in Italia magari è solo una casualità, ma comunque un segno di dialogo 

Sperando non sia la quarta ipotesi, il solito trolling russo.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, come sia l’organizzazione statale dell’Ucraina non fa cambiare la mia valutazione sulla questione guerra: quella della Russia è una criminale guerra di invasione che la pone fuori dal perimetro tracciato dalle regole della civile convivenza internazionale che gli Stati si sono dati.
> Una volta detto questo, o smettiamo di parlare della guerra, o scriviamo milioni di post per ribadire il concetto, o proviamo a farci domande per stimolare la nostra curiosità intellettuale.
> Io scelgo la terza strada e, per me, è inevitabile approfondire anche l’organizzazione interna dell’Ucraina per potermi fare un’idea su quelli che, rispetto al fatto-guerra, sono, per così dire, dei post-fatti. Per capire, per esempio, la mobilitazione dell’Occidente non si può non tenere conto dei vari report di istituzioni europee che descrivono l’Ucraina come uno Stato totalmente asservito a interessi economico-finanziari di soggetti privati: un eterno scontro tra corrotti filo-russi e corrotti filo-occidente. E questo è importante anche per capire cosa potrebbe succedere una volta che la questione si sarà risolta: quella che io considero un’auspicabile sconfitta russa, non porterà pace e benessere alla popolazione ucraina ma la sottometterà agli interessi degli oligarchi filo-occidentali, fino al prossimo scontro con gli oligarchi filo-russi.
> Ho citato solo una questione, ma se ne potrebbero citare a decine.
> ...



È vero quello che dici.

Il problema, almeno che noto io, è che quando nell'opinione pubblica iniziano ad analizzare il cavillo, si finisce per perdere totalmente di vista il quadro generale.


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> STASERA LAVROV SU RETEQUATTRO


purtroppo in una trasmissione tra le peggiori sia per qualità sia per ospiti
a commentare Lavrov magari troviamo Caprarica e Cecchi Paone più il solito emissario pd presenzialista...

presumo in diretta, per cui vediamo che domande farà il conduttore...


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti consento di dissentire, assolutamente.
> 
> Poi però vai a leggere l' Articolo 5 della Nato, e verdrai che non c'è alcun obbligo.


Ma lo so che non c’è nessun obbligo. Solo mi pare inverosimile che se bombardano noi o la Germania stanno tutti con le mani in mano


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, come sia l’organizzazione statale dell’Ucraina non fa cambiare la mia valutazione sulla questione guerra: quella della Russia è una criminale guerra di invasione che la pone fuori dal perimetro tracciato dalle regole della civile convivenza internazionale che gli Stati si sono dati.
> Una volta detto questo, o smettiamo di parlare della guerra, o scriviamo milioni di post per ribadire il concetto, o proviamo a farci domande per stimolare la nostra curiosità intellettuale.
> Io scelgo la terza strada e, per me, è inevitabile approfondire anche l’organizzazione interna dell’Ucraina per potermi fare un’idea su quelli che, rispetto al fatto-guerra, sono, per così dire, dei post-fatti. Per capire, per esempio, la mobilitazione dell’Occidente non si può non tenere conto dei vari report di istituzioni europee che descrivono l’Ucraina come uno Stato totalmente asservito a interessi economico-finanziari di soggetti privati: un eterno scontro tra corrotti filo-russi e corrotti filo-occidente. E questo è importante anche per capire cosa potrebbe succedere una volta che la questione si sarà risolta: quella che io considero un’auspicabile sconfitta russa, non porterà pace e benessere alla popolazione ucraina ma la sottometterà agli interessi degli oligarchi filo-occidentali, fino al prossimo scontro con gli oligarchi filo-russi.
> Ho citato solo una questione, ma se ne potrebbero citare a decine.
> ...


Sunburn, perfetto. Davvero perfetto.
Pare che solo perché l’ucraina è aggredita (vergognosamente) sparisce tutto il resto. Ma non può essere così


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Credo fosse più provocatorio imporre in Ucraina il Rublo come moneta e il *Russo come lingua ufficiale che* dici? O foraggiare un colpo di stato indipendentista e invadere la Crimea? Giusto per mettere le cose al loro posto..


No comment guarda


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sunburn, perfetto. Davvero perfetto.
> Pare che solo perché l’ucraina è aggredita (vergognosamente) sparisce tutto il resto. Ma non può essere così


Non è che sparisce (e comunque l’Ucraina NON è terzo mondo)… il punto è: se anche per voi non cambia nulla nel giudizio su questa invasione perché dovrebbe incidere sulle reazioni da tenere?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Nessuno lo santifica, ma durante una guerra non è il momento di parlare di politica interna, assistenza sociale e corruzione, se ne parlerà quando tutto questo sarà finto. Semplicemente l’Ucraina è un paese democratico invaso in modo barbaro e qualsiasi cosa distolga da questo punto, anche involontariamente, sembra essere una giustificazione parziale all’accaduto. Ed è questo che rende squallido parlare di quanto l’Ucraina sia un paese più o meno vicino alla tua idea di paese ideale. Semplicemente NULLA cambia rispetto a chi ha ragione e chi ha torto in questa guerra, nulla cambia rispetto a con chi schierarsi, nulla cambia della follia e dello squallore di questa guerra voluta dai Russi. Noi non stiamo santificando nessuno, stiamo solo dicendo che non è il momento di parlare dell’Ucraina come nazione, è *il momento di parlare di questa GUERRA e di chi è dalla parte buona e chi dalla parte cattiva della storia.*


E questo lo deciderebbe il vincitore
Il vincitore è quello buono 
quello giusto 
Infatti godo perché questa volta 
se capita irreparabile.. non ci sarà nessun 
Finto buono


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No comment guarda


No comment? Credi davvero alla storiella dei Russofoni oppressi? Perché basta una mezz’ora per informarsi su questi aspetti. Giusto per chiarezza Zelensky parla Russo e ha imparato l’Ucraino per la sua candidatura ed è Ebreo, giusto per dare due elementi di quanto sia patetica la propaganda Russa.

Non c’è mai stata nessuna persecuzione verso i russofoni (molti ucraini lo erano, ora non lo sono più per rabbia personale verso l’invasore, non per legge..), semmai c’è stata una vera guerra civile verso chi era finanziato dalla Russia esattamente per portare la situazione allo stato attuale. E ci sarebbe stata in qualsiasi stato sovrano nella stessa situazione.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma lo so che non c’è nessun obbligo. Solo mi pare inverosimile che se bombardano noi o la Germania stanno tutti con le mani in mano



Per la Germania no.

Ma se in tempi normali bombardassero che so, l' Ungheria, boh.


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> No comment? Credi davvero alla storiella dei Russofoni oppressi? Perché basta una mezz’ora per informarsi su questi aspetti. Giusto per chiarezza Zelensky parla Russo e ha imparato l’Ucraino per la sua candidatura ed è Ebreo, giusto per dare due elementi di quanto sia patetica la propaganda Russa.
> 
> Non c’è mai stata nessuna persecuzione verso i russofoni (molti ucraini lo erano, ora non lo sono più per rabbia personale verso l’invasore, non per legge..), semmai c’è stata una vera guerra civile verso chi era finanziato dalla Russia esattamente per portare la situazione allo stato attuale. E ci sarebbe stata in qualsiasi stato sovrano nella stessa situazione.


la gente si è ribellata spontaneamente all'inizio perchè non aveva nulla a che fare con le conseguenze di Maidan.
e ci hanno visto lungo, visto che ciò che ha fatto Poroshenko per cinque anni.
sono decenni che in certi territori ucraini si vota e vive diversamente rispetto ad altri, tenti di rinnegare la storia.
l'Ucraina è un paese molto esteso con sensibilità diverse al suo interno, per via di unioni di territori in epoche diverse


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti consento di dissentire, assolutamente.
> 
> Poi però vai a leggere l' Articolo 5 della Nato, e verdrai che non c'è alcun obbligo.


Ma guarda che sono evidenti le loro intenzioni eh
Altro che scritture e accordi.. dopo neanche 6 mesi
dal " la priorità non è più il terrorismo ma la COMPETIZIONE contro le grandi potenze" siamo arrivati a questo  se poi pensate a le solite innumerevoli concidenze alzo le mani
* obiettivi pentagono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> No comment? Credi davvero alla storiella dei Russofoni oppressi? Perché basta una mezz’ora per informarsi su questi aspetti. Giusto per chiarezza Zelensky parla Russo e ha imparato l’Ucraino per la sua candidatura ed è Ebreo, giusto per dare due elementi di quanto sia patetica la propaganda Russa.
> 
> Non c’è mai stata nessuna persecuzione verso i russofoni (molti ucraini lo erano, ora non lo sono più per rabbia personale verso l’invasore, non per legge..), semmai c’è stata una vera guerra civile verso chi era finanziato dalla Russia esattamente per portare la situazione allo stato attuale. E ci sarebbe stata in qualsiasi stato sovrano nella stessa situazione.


No solamente che parlano russo perché sono russi tutto qui  sono la minoranza e non hanno obbligato un bel niente.. e come dire che ci obbligano nel parlare con il nostro dialetto..

Poi la smetto che è meglio
non per te ma x il senso di rabbia
30 minuti  io seguo tutto questo da 6/7 anni!

Quindi si.. quando leggevo 
" Si sono svegliati così di colpo " 
bla bla attacco invasione 
io rimanevo assai infastidito


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sunburn, perfetto. Davvero perfetto.
> Pare che solo perché l’ucraina è aggredita (vergognosamente) sparisce tutto il resto. Ma non può essere così



Ma dopo oltre due mesi si è capito il motivo per cui gli USA tengono tanto all’Ucraina? A me, comunque non pare che sia per spirito umanitario.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma dopo oltre due mesi si è capito il motivo per cui gli USA tengono tanto all’Ucraina? A me, comunque non pare che sia per spirito umanitario.


Per salvare vite umane e il buon zelecoso. Però fino a ieri si inneggiava a sparare al vicini che portava fuori il cane. Curiosa questa solidarietà di comodo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma dopo oltre due mesi si è capito il motivo per cui gli USA tengono tanto all’Ucraina? A me, comunque non pare che sia per spirito umanitario.



Principalmente per glli interessi del figlio del presidente ,smerdato dalle email venute a galla


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È la prima volta in assoluto che il ministro parla con qualcuno di occidentale.
> 
> Potrei sbagliarmi, ma mi pare un buon segnale.
> 
> ...


Interato che sia su rete 4 mi fa propendere per il punto 2. Ma presumo sia una intervista registrata o qualcosa del genere. Se non si rivelerà una cavolata è un bello scoop giornalistico


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> purtroppo in una trasmissione tra le peggiori sia per qualità sia per ospiti
> a commentare Lavrov magari troviamo Caprarica e Cecchi Paone più il solito emissario pd presenzialista...
> 
> presumo in diretta, per cui vediamo che domande farà il conduttore...


Guarda dubito fortemente sia in diretta, di solito sono pre registrate quelle interviste, però vediamo


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non è che sparisce (e comunque l’Ucraina NON è terzo mondo)… il punto è: se anche per voi non cambia nulla nel giudizio su questa invasione perché dovrebbe incidere sulle reazioni da tenere?


Perché come ha detto Sunburn non puoi fermarti solo a “sono aggrediti”.
Non ha senso parlare così. Ed è anche giusto sottolineare sbagli e possibili colpe anche di una nazione che è si aggredita, ma è piena di problemi e storture. Già sentire che parlate di nazione DEMOCRATICA fa ridere eh.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> purtroppo in una trasmissione tra le peggiori sia per qualità sia per ospiti
> a commentare Lavrov magari troviamo Caprarica e Cecchi Paone più il solito emissario pd presenzialista...
> 
> presumo in diretta, per cui vediamo che domande farà il conduttore...



Ahahahaha magari vediamo un Licia Ronzulli VS Lavrov...


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Interato che sia su rete 4 mi fa propendere per il punto 2. Ma presumo sia una intervista registrata o qualcosa del genere. Se non si rivelerà una cavolata è un bello scoop giornalistico



Il dubbio che si siano resi disponibili all'intervista proprio in Italia, un pò mi preoccupa che sia perché noi siamo....noi, ecco.

Ma non voglio essere malpensante.
Voglio essere ottimista.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> No comment? Credi davvero alla storiella dei Russofoni oppressi? Perché basta una mezz’ora per informarsi su questi aspetti. Giusto per chiarezza Zelensky parla Russo e ha imparato l’Ucraino per la sua candidatura ed è Ebreo, giusto per dare due elementi di quanto sia patetica la propaganda Russa.
> 
> Non c’è mai stata nessuna persecuzione verso i russofoni (molti ucraini lo erano, ora non lo sono più per rabbia personale verso l’invasore, non per legge..), semmai c’è stata una vera guerra civile verso chi era finanziato dalla Russia esattamente per portare la situazione allo stato attuale. E ci sarebbe stata in qualsiasi stato sovrano nella stessa situazione.


Ma che stai dicendo? 
Dici che non dobbiamo seguire la propaganda russa e poi sei intriso di propaganda Ucraina 
Quindi gli ucraini non hanno perseguitato russofoni in donbas e a Odessa? Non hanno inasprito i toni? Non hanno bruciato vivi 45 russofoni in un palazzo a Odessa? Non è propaganda questa?
Ps gli ucraini continuano a parlare russo perché quella è la loro lingua principale (l’ucraino lo parlano molto meno come seconda lingua e questo dovrebbe già far capire tante cose)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

*Nessun commentatore televisivo interverrà durante l'intervista di Brindisi a Lavrov.

i commenti saranno successivi.*


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per la Germania no.
> 
> Ma se in tempi normali bombardassero che so, l' Ungheria, boh.


Probabile. Ma sono convinto che nessuno resterebbe a guardare


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nessun commentatore televisivo interverrà durante l'intervista di Brindisi a Lavrov.
> 
> i commenti saranno successivi.*



Beh, plausibile.
Non si mettono a battibeccare certi personaggi, non hanno nulla da guadagnare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Comunque deve esserci un qualche contratto tra Rete4 e la Russia.

Scopro ora che Brindisi ha già intervistato la Zoccolova. 
Poi Soloviev, di fatto la voce di Putin, 3 volte da Del Debbio.

Certamente Lavrov è il pezzo più grosso.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> STASERA LAVROV SU RETEQUATTRO


Fazio avrà una vena sulla fronte enorme, purtroppo per lui la rai è schierata per cui niente prima mondiale


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Principalmente per glli interessi del figlio del presidente ,smerdato dalle email venute a galla



Pensavo per esportare democrazia


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Fazio avrà una vena sulla fronte enorme, purtroppo per lui la rai è schierata per cui niente prima mondiale


Tra qualche tempo sarà il primo ad avere ospite il santo apostolo Zelensky


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo?
> Dici che non dobbiamo seguire la propaganda russa e poi sei intriso di propaganda Ucraina
> Quindi gli ucraini non hanno perseguitato russofoni in donbas e a Odessa? Non ha inasprito i toni? Non hanno bruciato vivi 45 russofoni in un palazzo a Odessa? Non è propaganda questa?
> Ps gli ucraini continuano a parlare russo perché quella è la loro lingua principale (l’ucraino lo parlano molto meno come seconda lingua e questo dovrebbe già far capire tante cose)


Beato te che ha la forza di replicare..
a me mi salirebbe la rabbia che ho vissuto in questi anni,nel vedere i diabolici tentativi di provocare la Russia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensavo per esportare democrazia



No,quella si esporta principalmente nei paesi dei cammellari  

E con la scusa del "l'ugraina è alle porte d'europa,ad 1 ora di volo da noi",mentre per i cammellari ci passa un mare di mezzo,beh,li si possono portare a termine e giustificare le peggiori nefandezze,tanto,lontano dagli occhi,lontano dal cuore


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque deve esserci un qualche contratto tra Rete4 e la Russia.
> 
> Scopro ora che Brindisi ha già intervistato la Zoccolova.
> Poi Soloviev, di fatto la voce di Putin, 3 volte da Del Debbio.
> ...



Non ho mai creduto al fatto che Silvione non abbia contatti con Putin.

L' avrà nelle chat su Whatsapp


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque deve esserci un qualche contratto tra Rete4 e la Russia.
> 
> Scopro ora che Brindisi ha già intervistato la Zoccolova.
> Poi Soloviev, di fatto la voce di Putin, 3 volte da Del Debbio.
> ...


io non la seguo ma tramite twitter vedo che comunque sono andati anche pezzi grossi ucraini: vicepremier, sindaco di Kiev etc
sindaco fu intervistato in diretta per esempio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io non la seguo ma tramite twitter vedo che comunque sono andati anche pezzi grossi ucraini: vicepremier, sindaco di Kiev etc
> sindaco fu intervistato in diretta per esempio



Questi però vanno anche in altre trasmissioni, fanno il giro come Zelensky nei parlamenti... i pezzi grossi russi invece non sono per niente facili da ottenere.

Anch'io penso che il Berlusca i suoi contatti li abbia ancora.


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi però vanno anche in altre trasmissioni, fanno il giro come Zelensky nei parlamenti... i pezzi grossi russi invece non sono per niente facili da ottenere.
> 
> Anch'io penso che il Berlusca i suoi contatti li abbia ancora.


sinceramente penso che ci siano più pressioni interne ai paesi per non contattarli rispetto alla loro ritrosia a parlare.

del resto lo fanno anche in politica, boicottano gli interventi di Lavrov alzandosi in certe sedi

è la teoria del burioni, quando gli chiedevano perchè parlasse sempre senza contradditorio

"volete anche la versione dello stupratore ?"

la mitica pina picerno del pd

"Non ripetete le parole del Cremlino in mia presenza"

ci deve essere solo il punto di vista ucraino per taluni, vedi come protestano su twitter per intervista a Lavrov


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Angelina Jolie, inviata speciale delle Nazioni Unite per i rifugiati, avvistata a Leopoli*
> 
> 
> in effetti dopo due mesi senza figa le truppe necessitano...potrebbe quasi servire più delle armi


"Voi volele plima classe fotti fotti?"


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

Giustificare l'invasione dell'Ukraina perché il paese è più povero della Russia e ha problemi di corruzione...io non so che dire ragazzi, non capisco proprio come la pensate


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nessun commentatore televisivo interverrà durante l'intervista di Brindisi a Lavrov.
> 
> i commenti saranno successivi.*


Ma si è ovvio, questo non risponde nemmeno alla sua controparte di Maio (comprensibile), per me è già un miracolo che si esponga così, anche se sarà tutto ovviamente pilotato (come sarebbe anche nel caso ci fosse qualcuno dell’Ucraina)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Angelina Jolie, inviata speciale delle Nazioni Unite per i rifugiati, avvistata a Leopoli*
> 
> 
> in effetti dopo due mesi senza figa le truppe necessitano...potrebbe quasi servire più delle armi



Ma Richard Gere non ci è andato in Ucraina, con la Jolie?

Solo da noi viene a rompere le palle?


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

Spero che Lavrov ci dica come sta Gerasimov, gira voce che sia rimasto ferito a Izyum.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Pelosi a Kiev ha dichiarato “Non possiamo piegarci a un bullo“​


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dipende se i tuoi amici sono dell'Ucraina occidentale (pro-USA) o orientale (pro-Russia). Poi chiaro, se hanno vittime tra gli amici li capisco e non gli si può dare torto. Io sono per la pace e per il dialogo, che è la migliore soluzione per tutti.



magari fino al 2013 era così. Non esiste nessun pro-putin in Ucraina orientale, se non una esigua minoranza, anche perchè sanno meglio di noi cosa hanno combinato i Russi nel Dombass negli ultimi 8 anni. Infatti non li hanno accolti con i fiori.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Giustificare l'invasione dell'Ukraina perché il paese è più povero della Russia e ha problemi di corruzione...io non so che dire ragazzi, non capisco proprio come la pensate


Ma chi li giustifica per dio? Siete voi che ve la legate al dito perché a molti sta sul catso zelescone vostro. Lo avete eretto a nuovo messia, il Gesù del 2022.


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma chi li giustifica per dio? Siete voi che ve la legate al dito perché a molti sta sul catso zelescone vostro. Lo avete eretto a nuovo messia, il Gesù del 2022.


Mai scritto una parola su Zelensky in questo forum


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho purtroppo l'impressione che nessuno voglia più cercare la soluzione diplomatica e si attende il passo falso dell'altro per avere una ulteriore escalation.
> Spero di sbagliarmi...


Onestamente dal punto di vista russo non vedo come possano tornare indietro.. Ormai si sono inamicati mezzo mondo, come possono gestire la fine di sto conflitto?
Per me finirà molto male sta storia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pelosi a Kiev ha dichiarato “Non possiamo piegarci a un bullo“​



Ha ragione.
L'UE non può piegarsi ad un bullo,gli USA sanzionino,condannino,partano in guerra da SOLI senza cercare alcun sostegno dagli altri.
Se vogliono la guerra,se la combattano da soli.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pelosi a Kiev ha dichiarato “Non possiamo piegarci a un bullo“​


Ma tecnicamente a lui cosa interessa?


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Onestamente dal punto di vista russo non vedo come possano tornare indietro.. Ormai si sono inamicati mezzo mondo, come possono gestire la fine di sto conflitto?
> Per me finirà molto male sta storia


Purtroppo è cosi


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ha ragione.
> L'UE non può piegarsi ad un bullo,gli USA sanzionino,condannino,partano in guerra da SOLI *senza cercare alcun sostegno dagli altri.
> Se vogliono la guerra,se la combattano da soli.*



Dimentichi che USA non CHIEDONO sostegno, lo impongono.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mai scritto una parola su Zelensky in questo forum


Ed io, come molti altri, mai detto nulla sui civili ucraini, gli unici che stanno subendo un presidente che li manda a morire per parlargli le chiappe, e dall'altra parte uno che spara e bombarda senza pietà alcuna. Più di aiutare i civili, mandare armi, rischiare il coinvolgimento diretto che diavolo dobbiamo fare?


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Giustificare l'invasione dell'Ukraina perché il paese è più povero della Russia e ha problemi di corruzione...io non so che dire ragazzi, non capisco proprio come la pensate


Nessuno ha mai detto questo. Leggete bene i post di chi non la pensa come voi e vedrete che tranne 1-2 forse (non vedo più Rivera  ) nessuno giustifica questa guerra.
Non voler santificare l’ucraina come fate voi, non vuol dire appoggiare questa guerra. Credo si sia detto e ridetto da 3 mesi eh


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ed io, come molti altri, mai detto nulla sui civili ucraini, gli unici che stanno subendo un presidente che li manda a morire per parlargli le chiappe, e dall'altra parte uno che spara e bombarda senza pietà alcuna. Più di aiutare i civili, mandare armi, rischiare il coinvolgimento diretto *che diavolo dobbiamo fare?*



Staccarci con tutta la Ue dalle scelte USA.


----------



## Shmuk (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pelosi a Kiev ha dichiarato “Non possiamo piegarci a un bullo“​



Alla Pelosi viaggiare piace proprio, voleva andare a Taiwan, è andata in Ucraina ed è più vecchia e credo anche più delicata di Biden...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha mai detto questo. Leggete bene i post di chi non la pensa come voi e vedrete che tranne 1-2 forse (non vedo più Rivera  ) nessuno giustifica questa guerra.
> Non voler santificare l’ucraina come fate voi, non vuol dire appoggiare questa guerra. Credo si sia detto e ridetto da 3 mesi eh



Ormai se non sei un adoratore di Zelensky sei un ammiratore di Putin.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Staccarci con tutta la Ue dalle scelte USA.


Agli USA una Europa indebolita e sempre più dipendente da loro conviene. Per loro è win win


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ormai se non sei un adoratore di Zelensky sei un ammiratore di Putin.


Si infatti.
Se osi criticare la santa Ucraina sei favorevole alla guerra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si infatti.
> Se osi criticare la santa Ucraina sei favorevole alla guerra



Per questo spero venga conquistata il prima possibile,o che venga divisa in due (così più di qualcuno si mangerà le mani per non aver firmto subito per l'ufficialità della crimea e il bye bye al dombass  )
Anche domani,dal momento che sarebbe l'unica possibilità concreta per interrompere le ostilità.

Anche perchè dall'inizio della guerra che si auspicava una rapida conclusione.
Poi che si conquisti la russia o che si conquisti l'ucraina,azzo ci frega,l'importante che finisca,soprattutto per i civili.
Ma la via più semplice ed immediata è quella.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per questo spero venga conquistata il prima possibile,o che venga divisa in due (così più di qualcuno si mangerà le mani per non aver firmto subito per l'ufficialità della crimea e il bye bye al dombass  )
> Anche domani,dal momento che sarebbe l'unica possibilità concreta per interrompere le ostilità.
> 
> Anche perchè dall'inizio della guerra che si auspicava una rapida conclusione.
> ...


Concordo.
Però ormai sono convinto che purtroppo tutta sta storia durerà a lungo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Però ormai sono convinto che purtroppo tutta sta storia durerà a lungo



A lungo quanto ? Io non credo alle parole del festaiolo londinese (che parlava di probabile fine guerra negli ultimi mesi del 2023).
Penso che se i russi dovessero prendersi TUTTO il dombass,poi ci sarà l'attacco finale ad Odessa.

Con Odessa e tutto il mar nero della Russia (senza alcuno sbocco sul mare per gli ucraini),penso possano ritenersi sodisfatti.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Però ormai sono convinto che purtroppo tutta sta storia durerà a lungo



Per me la guerra durerà fino a quando vorranno gli USA.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si infatti.
> Se osi criticare la santa Ucraina sei favorevole alla guerra


Più zelecoso che gli ucraini, perché siamo onesti, pur con tutti i loro difetti si son ritrovati con le bombe in testa.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A lungo quanto ? Io non credo alle parole del festaiolo londinese (che parlava di probabile fine guerra negli ultimi mesi del 2023).
> Penso che se i russi dovessero prendersi TUTTO il dombass,poi ci sarà l'attacco finale ad Odessa.
> 
> Con Odessa e tutto il mar nero della Russia (senza alcuno sbocco sul mare per gli ucraini),penso possano ritenersi sodisfatti.


Si ma non credere sia facili per i russi prendere tutto il donbas e Odessa. Ci vorrà tempo è palese. I russi stanno avendo un sacco di difficoltà e continuare a colpire ed avanzare sarà sempre più difficile. Secondo me, prima di fine anno non finisce nulla


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me la guerra durerà fino a quando vorranno gli USA.


Anche. Ma considera che finché Putin non ottiene quello che vuole non si ferma


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Più zelecoso che gli ucraini, perché siamo onesti, pur con tutti i loro difetti si son ritrovati con le bombe in testa.


Sempre detto, per questo schifo, ci vanno di mezzo i poveri civili ucraini. Ma a quanto pare non interessa a nessuno
Per il governo ucraino, non ho la minima empatia


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sempre detto, per questo schifo, ci vanno di mezzo i poveri civili ucraini. Ma a quanto pare non interessa a nessuno
> Per il governo ucraino, non ho la minima empatia


Infatti, a parte un paio di bannati troll non ho letto nessuno prendersela col popolo ucraino, a differenza delle istituzioni, cosa che invece Vs gli italiani é sempreverde, ammazzare i runner, mettere nei campi di concentramento i novax con i forni.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Infatti, a parte un paio di bannati troll non ho letto nessuno prendersela col popolo ucraino, a differenza delle istituzioni.


Ma mi sembra normale no?
Non capisco se i post non vengono letti bene o la su deve pensare solo in un modo..


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

*Il governo moldavo ha comunicato di essere sotto attacco da parte di hacker russi, molti siti istituzionali sono stati hackerati ed al loro posto appare un messaggio in russo.
Anche i provider internet moldavi stanno riscontrando numerosi disservizi dovuti ad intromissioni esterne.*


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma mi sembra normale no?
> Non capisco se i post non vengono letti bene o la su deve pensare solo in un modo..


Esatto. 
Altro spunto su youtube, in aggiunta a quelli di geopolitica, un servizio del 2017 del " the guardian" 
digitate : 
Ukraine far-right children's camp


----------



## Mika (1 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo moldavo ha comunicato di essere sotto attacco da parte di hacker russi, molti siti istituzionali sono stati hackerati ed al loro posto appare un messaggio in russo.
> Anche i provider internet moldavi stanno riscontrando numerosi disservizi dovuti ad intromissioni esterne.*


Una velata minaccia? Se entrate in UE vi invadiamo?

Domanda senza provocazione: ma è giusto che uno stato sovrano minacci un altro stato sovrano di non scegliere la propria politica estera? Vi piacerebbe se per caso l'Italia decida di entrare in un unione commerciale/economica e ad esempio la Francia ci minacciasse di invaderci perché a lei non piace la nostra decisione?


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo moldavo ha comunicato di essere sotto attacco da parte di hacker russi, molti siti istituzionali sono stati hackerati ed al loro posto appare un messaggio in russo.
> Anche i provider internet moldavi stanno riscontrando numerosi disservizi dovuti ad intromissioni esterne.*


speriamo non ci attacchino mai, in un pomeriggio si rifarebbero di tutte le sanzioni comminate e oltre


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

A breve c’è lavrov su rete 4, sono molto curioso


----------

